# Can Hedgies Eat Oatmeal?



## TrashPanda (Mar 12, 2017)

Not as a main part of the diet or anything... but would it be bad for them to lick the remnants from a bowl of oatmeal my kids ate/left? Anything that might be in the ingredient list I should look for that would not be ok?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If there is milk or sugar or anything other than oats and water in the oatmeal then definitely not. I still wouldn't allow it because there is no benefit to the hedgehog. There are much healthier treats for them to have.


----------

